# What Do You Tow With?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*What do you tow your Outback with?*​
Cadillac00.00%Chevrolet5827.88%Dodge3215.38%Ford6129.33%GMC2110.10%Jeep00.00%Lincoln31.44%Mercury00.00%Nissan178.17%Oldsmobile00.00%Toyota157.21%Other?10.48%


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not really enough room to list individual models, but this should give us a good idea of what is popular with Outbackers...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Dodge 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel









Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Dodge 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,

Be sure to cast your vote above


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

There seems to be a bunch of you Titan owners lately. That was on my short list it just came down to ths size of the bed for me.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bill,
> 
> Be sure to cast your vote above
> [snapback]82484[/snapback]​


I did, your just too quick









Bill.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

drose said:


> There seems to be a bunch of you Titan owners lately.
> [snapback]82487[/snapback]​


Hey I represent that remark!!!!.....









PROUD Titan CC owner here!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks like Chevy is leading the pack.







I am towing with Silverado 1500 and updateing to the 2500HD real soon.









Leon


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

05 crew cab chevy. Hey what about the subaru brat


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> drose said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a bunch of you Titan owners lately.
> ...


I really liked the Titan ... just didn't have "enough" for the 5er. GMC 2500 for me.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I've always been a chevy fan







. I'm not saying anything negative about ford/dodge/nissan/etc. but that's just always been my personal preference.

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

drose said:


> There seems to be a bunch of you Titan owners lately. [snapback]82487[/snapback]​


And a few Armada owners too
Which basically the same thing just a different body









Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We've been Ford for a long time. Currently F-250 Lariat, but are open to what we can get at the right price at the right time.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was going to use my other car as a tow vehicle but they don't make a hitch for the Bentley!!!!

Chevrolet all the way!!!!

Gary


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Third generation Ford !

Just can't help, it's in my blood.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Hanging in there with the '01 Tahoe. Would like a newer model, but so far she's showing no real signs of aging


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

04' Titan CC w/Big Tow! Nice seeing all the Titan owners on this forum.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

V-10 People hauler


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

2001 excursion v10, 4.30 w/limited slip, 4x4
white with arizona biege trim. (perfect colors for the outback).

darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like I was the swing vote. Had I kept the Avalanche 3 weeks ago, it would be 18 Chevy/17 Ford, but now I have the Excursion. Still can't believe I bought a Ford....oh well.

Tim


----------



## Dhaley3 (Feb 4, 2006)

Do you guys think I can tow with a 99 toyota land cruiser? weight limit on the cruiser is 6500lbs?? How about my toy tundra weight limit is 7200lbs both have the 4.7l v8


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Currently towing with the Titan but may move on to an E-350 V10 4.10. Need the room for the growing family.

Jared


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

As of right now, 40% of the responders are driving two pickups, which are really the same vehicle with different nameplates. The Chevrolet Silverado and GMC Sierra look practically the same sitting side by side, but under the skin they are identical. The reason that Ford has the "best selling" pickup for so many consecutive years is that GM splits their sales numbers into two brands.

Only mentioned this to bolster the GM owners' good feelings.







Will Ford overtake GM in this poll?









Bill


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Upgraded from a JEEP GC to a GMC Yukon XL 2500.








RLW7302, your combo looks great








Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Love my Denali - so far the best overall vehical for my family. It looks great, excellent ride with and without trailer. All the toys including DVD and heated seats









Now if it came with a Duramax????

Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Love my 2500 Avalanche (soon to be a collector's item)

No chance of a Duramax Avalanche









No more 8.1 engine









No more 2500 series









No more body cladding

With sales in the toilet they might even scrap it









Wake up GM

John


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

I am a long tall Texan so the only real truck for me is a Ford Superduty







. Texas tough where it is needed the most, suspension and pulling power.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2000 Miata, here .... British Racing Green/Tan interior looks AWESOME hooked to the OB! Hensley really does work wonders!! (thanks, Doug. Wouldv'e thought YOU would have included her on the list) But alas, only house vehicle that fits your list in the 4-Runner.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

There I voted now bowtie is winning.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Go Dodge, go!!!

All us ******** need to represent.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Its in the drive way but not yet tested.

Ram 3500 Mega Cab Cummins Turbo Diesel. Yea Baby!!!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Towing with a GMC Sierra 1/2 ton.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor said:


> Love my Denali .... All the toys including DVD and heated seats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And in the Great White North, those heated seats are greatly appreciated on the run to Tim Horton's, eh?

Bill


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

06 Toyota Tundra & Love it, Great Truck!









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hadn't seen this thread before today.

Puling the 31 with a 2003 Chevrolet Suburban 3/4 ton (2500) with the 8.1 L Vortec V-8.

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just upgraded from a Dodge Ram 1500 to a F350 Powerstroke .... Can anyone say "overkill" ...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

2005 Chev 2500HD D/A CC

Slug


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

5 speed automatic 2004 Dodge Durango SLT w/ 5.7L V-8 Hemi, heavy duty tow package and 3.92 gears.

Towing capacity is said to be 8,900 pounds but we all know that the factory number is skewed to the low end to prevent any issues.

More than enough TV for our 2005 OB21RS.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2003 GMC 3500 Duelly with Duramax- Allison


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmmmm.....lets see....

1998 Dodge Ram 1500 360 V8,

then a 2006 Chevy 1500HD with the 6.0,

now a 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins turbo diesel...









Should've done it right the first time!!!!









Steve


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

1 Ton Dually. One of the biggest I have seen!


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

2000 GMC 1/2 ton 5.3 with 4.10


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Like the signature says:
2005 Red Brawn Nissan Armada with Big Tow package.

The backup tow vehicle is:
2002 Red Toyota Tundra.

A pair of red trucks at a Firefighters house go figure.........


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Right now, a 2001 Silverado 1500 wich is Father-in-laws. I just bought an old tv to do my mostly local trips. Funny, priorities first...07 camper with a 20 yr old tv 1986 C-10 Suburban...LOL Rough it for 2 hrs then camp in style


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a 2001 dodge durango 5.9L V8 traded it for a F-250 SD with tow command. I miss the dodge but the new truck is perfect for towing.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Can I just say







& maybe I shouldn't ............but I am really surprised that Chevy is beating out Ford. Sorry


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Can I just say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and don't forget to include GMC in with the Chevy's....

they are basically the same thing.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Can I just say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and don't forget to include GMC in with the Chevy's....

they are basically the same thing.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah but, is that fair









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Can I just say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and don't forget to include GMC in with the Chevy's....

they are basically the same thing.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah but, is that fair









Tami
[/quote]
Why not?? A GM product is a GM product is a GM product....

If Ford would come out with something substantial in the Mercury or Lincoln line, they could include them as far as I am concerned...... (yeah, yeah, I know they have a Navigator...I said substantial







)

They still won't catch GM...









Steve


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Can I just say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was recently asked what the tow hooks on the front of my Dodge were for. I told him they were for pullin' Chevy's and Ford's when they got stuck. And that's the truth!


----------



## CossatotCampers (Jul 6, 2005)

We just traded 97 5 speed 4.2 v8 F-150 for 05 expedition 4x4 with 5.4 triton v8 - hope like heck it will pull our 06 27RDS better than the f150. Our outback is currently out of state, so we can't check it out.

Anyone have experience with the Expedition?

The old ford pulled it, but didn't like it much. We bounced along the road like a ping pong ball on a stick!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Un fortunatly I feel chevy/gm beats out ford and dodge is because they have a wider selection of udersized tv with inflated tow ratings..ford and dodge do the same thing. Recently I fought a heavy head wind that would move my 7200# truck and 6500# trailer 5 feet at a time (we were doing tops 50mph). and no it wasn't caused by trailer sway it was forced where I was forced. Most of the smaller vehicles used will work with good conditions. They will have a much shorter life span. slow traffic on hills causing careless drivers to pass. And in most emeregancy situation will not have enough mass to control the trailer mass behind them.

Scott


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I love the V10 , the perfect tow vehicle for our 21RS 
Tonka Tuff!!!.










Was at the dealership today getting regular service and seriously considered trading in on a newer model V10
Black/Silver Lariet they had on the lot. Awesome looks inside and out. Only thing that swayed me was when we ran the final numbers I would have had an additional 120.00 increase in monthly payments. 
Just couldn't swing it right now. But is a year or so from now I see a new V10 in my future !!! I'm sold on 'em


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

2000 Ford Excursion with a 7.3 powerstroke turbo deisel with the prodigy brake controller and an equalizer hitch pull my new 2007 25rss


----------

